# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  درخواست آزمون 17 آبان گاج

## Fogyfog

دوستان سلام
من خیلی وقته دنبال آزمون 17 آبان گاج میگردم (چهارم ریاضی)
با نمایندگیش هم در ارتباط بودم ولی نتونست برام گیر بیاره
میخواستم ببینم کسی از دوستان این آزمون رو داره برام بفرسته یا نه  :Y (454):

----------


## khatereh 2

اتفاقا منم دنبال سوالات گاج هستم ولی یافت نکردم.

----------


## alitakta

منم می خوام کاش حداقل همین سایت می فروخت 

Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fogyfog

من آزمون 26 مهر رو پیدا کردم ولی این 17 آبان یافت نشد !!  :Y (393):

----------

